# How do I find or make a Triangle Screwdriver?



## TechCom0018

Is there a way to make a Triangle Screwdriver or do I have to buy one. And if so where can I buy a Triangle Screwdriver?


----------



## TEKKA

And you tried the hardware..


----------



## TechCom0018

TEKKA said:


> And you tried the hardware..



If you're asking me if I tried a hardware store, the answer is no. Do hardware places sell triangle tipped screwdrivers?


----------



## heyman421

it's a security head, i don't know where you get them, but i know they exist

you need them to take apart most video game consoles to mod them

you could just cut a slot in it,tho, and remove it with a regualar slotted head screw driver


----------



## Burgerbob

I use a Dremel with a usual cutting bit and just slice a slot for a flathead screwdriver.


----------



## sup2jzgte

It's calls a Triangle Recess (TP3) Radioshack has/had security screw driver kit, your best bet is to bring what ever you want to open with you if you can, because there are different sizes.  I have a 200 piece security set that I bought at Homedepot a few years ago, I'm not sure if they still sell it or not.  I warn you this is a rather hard thing to find nowadays, I will check and see if I can find one for you

Also if you have a small enough flat head screw driver you can use that, I have done it.


Here ya go half way down the page, type in 5941A13 in the search feature on the left side

http://www.mcmaster.com/

I recommend a kit as well


----------



## Doggey2011

*I found one*

I found a web site that makes them. Please give me an email at:  Thank you.


----------



## StrangleHold

Is this like a left handed screw driver or a metric crescent wrench. lol


----------



## Doggey2011

StrangleHold,please give me an email at 
I will be glad to tell you were I got mine
Thank You.


----------



## StrangleHold

Doggey2011 said:


> StrangleHold,please give me an email at :[email protected]
> I will be glad to tell you were I got mine
> Thank You.


 
I was joking, I actually have one, or two. One screw driver type and one bit.


----------



## Doggey2011

Ohh ok.


----------



## johnb35

Doggey2011 said:


> I found a web site that makes them. Please give me an email at: [email protected] Thank you.



And why did you bump a 4 year old thread?


----------



## StrangleHold

It is isnt it. Poke myself with a TP3!


----------



## Doggey2011

Lol


----------



## Dystopia

I went into home depot once, and asked for a triangle screwdriver, as a joke. The guy was so baffled. I had a hard time keeping a straight face, it was funny as hell.


----------

